
The magical thinking of guys who love logic - eaguyhn
https://theoutline.com/post/7083/the-magical-thinking-of-guys-who-love-logic?zd=1&zi=mgh4wfgb
======
ggm
Yes. This article resonated, said things I felt were true. It is almost
impossible to argue with somebody who acts like this about their line(s) of
reasoning. I can't help feeling we've been here before, the 'attack on PC' of
the last decade or so was a form of this I think, the idea that people who
moderate their statements are offensive because they are somehow being "less
true" to the truth/themselves/things.

I do find some aspects of this very confusing. Yiannopoulos in one dimension,
and Bannon's Lin Biao posture...

